# Native SUV nearly complete.



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good TC! You've got some nice updated options that us early hull owner's didn't get. ;D Are you doing any electric options or livewell?


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

These are the options I have on this boat-

Full Cap
Locker Box
Tiller Console With Grab Rail
4 Gang Switch Panel
Flush Mount Deck Cleat
Poling Platform
12 Gal Aluminum Tank
Push Pole Holders
Nav. Lights
Float-On Aluminum Trailer

I will probably regret not having a live-well.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I will probably regret not having a live-well.


No you won't. It would have only slowed ya down.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to see it coming along Fred!! Looks like there will be at least two SUV's parked at Flint Creek for RedFly #6 on 11/12....


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Jon- Can't wait to see if I can sneak up on a few redfish with the new boat. That carolina skiff was like pushing a 
grain barge up on the flat, everything scattered for miles.
Actually I love that boat, bought it new 17 years ago and
caught many fish from it. Although I will be excited when redfish 6 comes around. Got to get a pushpole though.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks great! You can always add a live well later with a bubbler!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

I was at Mel's today and saw it. Its coming right along.I really like that Matterhorn white for the deck/interior. I know your going to be pleased.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

How long have you been waiting for your boat?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe this one was picked up on Saturday.
I posted pics on my blog. I didn't get any up close shots of it, but it is in a "line up" shot I took.
There's shots of other skiffs that were there as well.


tailingloop.tumblr.com


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> I believe this one was picked up on Saturday.
> I posted pics on my blog. I didn't get any up close shots of it, but it is in a "line up" shot I took.
> There's shots of other skiffs that were there as well.
> 
> ...



is that your red blazer on tailingloop.tumblr.com on the 3rd page of pictures?


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked up the boat Saturday after lunch and returned to Tampa about 4:00 PM. By dark I had the motor transferred and the battery and lights working , as well as rigged what little I needed to do. Monday I registered the boat and trailer and will be ready to fish this weekend. Mel is going to send me the Ankona decals(He was out of black) and I was waiting for them to do the final photos. I had a Yamaha two stroke 25HP (2009) on my cs J-16 and that will be the power. I ordered the boat the middle of March , so it has been a while. I can't wait to pole this boat and put my fishing partner on some unsuspecting redfish. Any questions on what I might have ordered wrong or left off I will be glad to answer.

Fred


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

you might see people dumpping fish over the side on your approach-- [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

sweet ride.


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

March thats a long wait for the boat. 
I hope my dosent take that long Mel told me 8 to 9 week.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Redmaster,
  Mel was just starting the 2nd Gen. Copperhead and I believe that might have delayed my boat. He was receiving new orders fairly often and he might have gotten slightly behind. I base this on the number of people on this board making the statement about their order being placed. I would still expext 12 weeks .

Fred


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

from my understanding, 4 boats are being built at once 1 suv in a mold 1 suv being outfitted. 1 Copperhead in the mold and 1 copperhead outfitted. While curing is going on other things are done at the shop. hope that helps


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> from my understanding, 4 boats are being built at once 1 suv in a mold 1 suv being outfitted.  1 Copperhead in the mold and 1 copperhead outfitted.  While curing is going on other things are done at the shop.  hope that helps


 I actuall saw four copperheads gettig worked on, and one in the mold.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Mel is a busy guy! He hiring?


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Took the boat out Saturday(13th) for my first trip. I had several concerns about my setup. First the 2009 Yamaha 25hp 2 stroke pushes the boat nicely. This engine I had on a J16 Carolina Skiff. The Ankona jumped up on plane easily and ran the same top speed as the J-16. Although I had no true speed indicator, I feel it was running 28+ mph. Plenty fast for an old man.  I fish alone often and use an unimproved ramp and was concerned with ease of launching and loading -no problem. The boat is very dry and handled a nice chop easily. The best part was the ability to pole right up on a few nice redfish and make casts without spooking them. I didn't bother with photos(To come when Mel sends my SUV decals) but my wife managed one nice 25" redfish and several trout. I would tell her redfish at 2 o'clock and she would end up about 11 o'clock. The boat handled and poled great. So much drier and smoother than the cs J-16. I'm still figuring where the best place is to put everything  , but can't wait till next weekend.
Fred


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome report Fred. You're going to love it! I can't get over how quiet the boat is. I've gone right over the top of a few reds in the lagoon it's so quiet! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are some pics of the new boat in the water.








































Everything is rigged, and the boat fishes quite well. We caught 7 redfish this past Saturday (3 on fly) and were home for lunch. The only things left are the Ankona decals for the hull, which I am hoping to receive from Mel soon. Other than that I am just looking forward to putting some time in on the water getting ready for some tournaments this fall/winter.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

What a nice simple boat, the design and looks ar great and running a 25 hp has gotta save on gas. I see guys running 17 foot flats boat with HUGE engines and think... why...

Very jealous of a great boat!!


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

While fishing the last two Saturdays ,the boat used six gallons of gasoline total ,running moderate distances and moving often. With two men on board we feel the boat is running thirty mph , but I'am going to do the GPS thing just to find out the real speed.

Fred


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice and simple boat, Congrats!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Simplicity...love your new ride! Gotta love burning 6 gal of fuel, now you can dump all your cash on fly fishing gear


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

The skiff looks good!


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.  It is going to kill me, after working all week, I probably will not get to fish on it this weekend because of the weather. The redfish are starting to show on the flats of Tampa Bay and we are picking up a few on fly every trip. It has been a slow summer. Plus I was going to check the speed. 

Fred


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Iam glad to hear you say its been slow summer I thought it was just me


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh man. That is just baaaaadd!









And, of course by "bad" I mean good.  


I'm going to put that on my computer screen and tell everyone that that is MY boat. Even though I don't live in Florida.  ;D


----------

